# Starving My Rhoms For 2 Weeks



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I've been feeding my rhoms like every day, and skipping a day, here and there, and I've been seeing a pattern of picky eating after a few months every time. They eat good for like a month or so, and slowly just stop eating. It's not like I'm feeding them a ton of food every night. Just a few 1/2" squares is all. I decided to stop feeding them 2 weeks ago, and might go another 2 weeks, then feed them like once a week after that, just to keep the hunger going. I've noticed that they come to the front of the tank more, and are definitely letting me know they want food after 2 weeks of no food. I'm thinking they might be hungry enough to try feeding them pellets if I go another couple of weeks. That would be nice! I'd really like to get them eating pellets. Will 2 more weeks of no feeding, better my chances? Anyone have any advice on this?

thanks,
Blue


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

If you want them to eat pellets, i'd put some in their tanks right now. If they don't touch them after 5 minutes, take them out and restart this process in a couple of days. Your rhoms will not let themselves die of hunger.. they will eventually eat the pellets !


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I say go for it your fish are in good health and could go more than a month without food and not hurt them. Has big Blue grown any since last summer? I would think he has to be getting close to a foot by now. Hope you can get them on pellets I got my Mac eating sinking cichlid sticks.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Ive contemplated this just havent had the chance to try it yet. Let us know how it goes blue


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I say go for it your fish are in good health and could go more than a month without food and not hurt them. Has big Blue grown any since last summer? I would think he has to be getting close to a foot by now. Hope you can get them on pellets I got my Mac eating sinking cichlid sticks.


Big blue really hasn't grown that much. Maybe a 1/4" if that. I think it's from being moved, then dealing with the voltage leak, ect. He's really been a picky eater, and one of the reasons I'm doing all of this.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Blue if i had a fish room like you do i'd have a drip system hooked up thats exposed to be the secret to growing monsters


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

I agree with Moondemon. You should start trying pellets as of now.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Ba20 said:


> Blue if i had a fish room like you do i'd have a drip system hooked up thats exposed to be the secret to growing monsters


I've had a drip system the whole time.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I tried pellets last night and tonight. No luck yet! I'm going to try every couple of days from now on, and see if they break down and eat them.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Blue Flame said:


> Blue if i had a fish room like you do i'd have a drip system hooked up thats exposed to be the secret to growing monsters


I've had a drip system the whole time.








[/quote]

<---- Very Jealous Blue Very


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Big fish and pellets are a problem.

Many big fish dont bother with the sizes most pellets are avaliable in.

If you can find some decent sized pellets id try them.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

im going to be doing similar, as with any fish, if you dont feed them too much they give you a lot more attention, just hover your hand over any tank in the fish shops, they come scrambling to the surface! now imagine a hungry piranah, coming to the glass, hunting around the tank for food.

bit like cats, dont need over pampering or they get lazy!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Well...they still won't eat the pellets. LOL, I know one thing though. Even if they don"t accept the pellets, they look like they'll be eating up anything else that I drop in the tank. They're definitely more active than they ever were before.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey Blue.

I wouldn't bother with the Pellets. I have never had any success getting any Serra to eat pellets. Perhaps stuffed into the fish Yes. , but sometimes they will spit it out once they taste the pellets.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

you do indeed risk them going for what they know, fin and flesh nipping! 
a lone serra i would be tempted to go longer but at the end of the day no 'pellet god' drops them such things in the wild!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I only feed my fish once or twice a week. I think it is much healthier for the fish...nothing worse then seeing a fatass fish imo. I have been feeding my large rhom like this for years and he looks amazing. No HITH...and he is very thick without any excess fat reserves.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Any luck Blue? I just stuff it into the fish meat...works dandy.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Soul Assassin said:


> Any luck Blue? I just stuff it into the fish meat...works dandy.


Nope....they're being little pricks! They won't even touch it stuffed in meat. Fish meat that is. I miss my pygos.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

not even left overnight?

mines only eating when im not there...ie the feeders. im starving him a little longer and then dropping a prawn in before bed, hopefully gone by the morning. He acted quite differently in the shop, very aggressive! Guess hes still not used to his home yet


----------

